# Sneak Peak At Our New And Improved Vape Lounge.



## Gizmo (12/1/14)

We have been hard at work at Vape King to make your experience here better then ever. With a fitting look and tasting bar, what more could us vapers ask for. Come on through to Vape King!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JB1987 (12/1/14)

Wow that looks great! Well done guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (12/1/14)

well done guys. you guys are setting the standard high!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/1/14)

Very nice guys! I like!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/1/14)

Super guys!! Looks classy. Well done.
I need to pay a visit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/1/14)

Impressive !!!

You guys just might want to remove the broom in the 2nd picture. hahaha 

Just joking...

It looks really Good!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (12/1/14)

Well done guys! This is what all us retailers should aim for!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (12/1/14)

Wow awesome looking there Gizmo, well done!
Pretty, clean and with a open door to just come and uhm 'collect' some juice.... Lovely!  

Sent with my DSTV decoder via channel 120


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Wow awesome looking there Gizmo, well done!
> Pretty, clean and with a open door to just come and uhm 'collect' some juice.... Lovely!
> 
> Sent with my DSTV decoder via channel 120



Haha the doors are back on and locked

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (13/1/14)

That's hot!

But you can't leave us hanging like that... What happens next? Does the broom ever escape? From the second photo it looks like he's just one solid leap away from FREEEEEEDOOOOOOOM!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Haha the doors are back on and locked


 
Damn you, inventor of the locking door!! (who ever he/she might might be)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/14)

bwahahahahahaha you guys are too funny  

Yes the broom escaped to his rightful home in the kitchen cupboard

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (13/1/14)

> bwahahahahahaha you guys are too funny
> 
> Yes the broom escaped to his rightful home in the kitchen cupboard



 Good to know!


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/1/14)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Good to know!


 
Hear hear!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/1/14)

Giz is going to be pissed.
literally sitting at the post office waiting on him to send me his name so that I can get his mod out to him. 

@Oupa 
Got my parcel from you thanks and I did mail the Immo 10 MINS ago. Giz will have to wait till tomorrow. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------



## Smokyg (13/1/14)

@Gizmo This is a really great idea! Not only to have a vape lounge but a walk in place for customers to have a personal connection with their suppliers and not just a kalahari.com online shopping feel! I really do wish there was a walk in shop that sells vape equipment. I know the market is relatively small still in the SA so that might be uneconomical at the moment, but who knows, perhaps that would attract a lot of potential clients, especially if its in a convenient "Smoking Area" for all smokers to see  Im doing my utmost best to convince everyone i know to start vaping, with some luck, have 3 friends converted in my first week, then its on to siblings and parents. 
Below is a activape store in the states, perhaps not this fancy, might scare away the East Randers like myself tho... Lol!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/14)

Thats the future plan @Smokyg but for now we're still small so have not gotten there yet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg (13/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thats the future plan @Smokyg but for now we're still small so have not gotten there yet


No absolutely  What you guys are doing is fantastic! Would just like to see vaping grow into something like that here in SA


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/1/14)

we are hoping for that too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/1/14)

look what is waiting to go up on the wall  - One step closer to that Brick and Mortar Vape Shop  When we do go into a shop we will have everything we need

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Smokyg (19/1/14)

Yay! Super stoked

Reactions: Like 2


----------

